# A belly FULL of beagles!



## p&y finally (Jan 31, 2011)

Jenny is due to have her puppies this week and she looks like shes about to bust! Thats a belly slap full for a 12 pound beagle


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope she's full of red pups Chris !!!!!!!  She's a little bitty thing, I hope she has them ok.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwwwww she sure looks good there Chris.. Keep us posted on how many she has.. Hope all will be safe and her too.. Ought to be some gooduns for sure..


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 31, 2011)

Man she almost looks like a twin to Co Co Except for her Bluetick marking on her chest!! If any have 1- TICK on them ANYWHERE be sure and let me know Will they be AKC!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Jan 31, 2011)

good luck chris!


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 31, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Man she almost looks like a twin to Co Co Except for her Bluetick marking on her chest!! If any have 1- TICK on them ANYWHERE be sure and let me know Will they be AKC!!



She is AKC preacher. I dont know if i'll register them or not. 3 people already want a pup and they dont care if there registered or not. This is Jennys 1st litter so im not countin' my beagles before they hatch 
 Hopefully we'll get 4 or 5 good healthy rabbit runnin fools out of it


----------



## Faithrider (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope mom and pups all do fine


----------



## brian lancaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats so exciting waiting on them little fellers, good luck.


----------



## yonceyboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck Jenny.


----------



## bigrob82 (Feb 1, 2011)

hey chris if you do paper them i would love to get one from ya just let me know man i need me a good little female pup to start this year. At this point it looks like i am going to have a  all male pack four males and one female right now


----------



## rob keck (Feb 1, 2011)

she is about to pop


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 1, 2011)

All Males but 1 ........... so this means 4 boys and a little female!!!!!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 1, 2011)

No news yet.
The official "58 days" is tomorrow though, they should be here any day!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2011)

Chris, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 1, 2011)

Good looking pup. Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Feb 4, 2011)

please post some pictures of the new borns good luck, is she a first time mom?


----------



## HawgJawl (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to get a beagle pup in the near future.
I'm not concerned with papers.
Preferably a female and preferably free.
Please keep me in mind if anyone comes across an available one.
Thanks


----------



## mr_robert53 (Feb 4, 2011)

*pups*

i may be wrong but i always counted 63 days on pups


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 4, 2011)

No pups yet Chris ???


----------



## T.P. (Feb 4, 2011)

I love beagle pups, ain't nothing like 'em. Good luck!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 4, 2011)

No news yet. 
I was told by my vet that it was 58 days
Them little boogers are just kicking away in there though! I think they may have jumped one the way they was kicking earlier today


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive always went by 63 as well....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 4, 2011)

59 to 63 days.


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 6, 2011)

I expected to see a pic of pups by now. Hows mama doin.


----------



## Faithrider (Feb 7, 2011)

Where are them tater tots?


----------



## deputy430 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris I hope She does fine.. papered or not I know someone looking for a dog let me know when they get here!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 7, 2011)

Today is #63 and I believe its time.
Shes laying in her cage and acting restless. I believe im gonna have pup pictures tonight if everything goes well.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 7, 2011)

We'll all be waitin on our cigars!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 7, 2011)

We got the first one


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 7, 2011)

keepem coming...lol...:yeah looking for my little girl


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## p&y finally (Feb 7, 2011)

got 2 now
Looks like there should be at least one or two more to come.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 7, 2011)

Make that 3!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 7, 2011)

Woohooo


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 7, 2011)

#2 didnt make it 
#4 is on the way now


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2011)

Dang-it man, got my fingers crossed for the rest of them.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 7, 2011)

hate to hear that Chris hope the rest of them makes it..


----------



## Faithrider (Feb 7, 2011)

well I hope the rest are o.k. !!!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 8, 2011)

Lost 1 more last night, it was the 1st one born. Ended up with 5 total and lost 2. The other 3 and Jenny are doing good this morning. I'll take pictures tonight when I get in. Gotta go to work and make dog food money now .


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad theyre doin good.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 8, 2011)

p&y, you or somebody who is having pups should start a thread about pups from the time they are born to the time they turn into a rabbit dog. Post pics along the way showing the ups and downs of training a hound to run rabbits. 

That would be a good read!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Chris!!! Lets go run some rabbits~!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 8, 2011)

p&y finally said:


> Lost 1 more last night, it was the 1st one born. Ended up with 5 total and lost 2. The other 3 and Jenny are doing good this morning. I'll take pictures tonight when I get in. Gotta go to work and make dog food money now .



Congrats on the pups Chris.. Hate that you lost 2.. Thought the wife was making the money??


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 8, 2011)

THE  BLUE  ONE IS  M I N E


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 8, 2011)

Dreamer69 said:


> Congrats on the pups Chris.. Hate that you lost 2.. Thought the wife was making the money??


Yeah, she set me straight on that one last night 


mlandrum said:


> THE  BLUE  ONE IS  M I N E



No blueticking to see yet preacher. Mom has a ticked chest so maybe in a few weeks it will start to show.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally got to take a picture. Been a loooooong day at work after a loooooong night with pups.


----------



## bluetickdog (Feb 8, 2011)

good looking pups hope they make it


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice lookin pups Chris!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Faithrider (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice trio bet they sing real pretty soon, congrats on the new additions!!


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 9, 2011)

Thems some fine little pups P&Y


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you see any TICKS on that Dark Colored pup yet


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice looking pups there Chris.. Hope them will make it.. Thanks for keeping us posted..


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 9, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Do you see any TICKS on that Dark Colored pup yet



Not yet preacher. Its either solid white or solid black so far.


----------



## dylanengland (Mar 13, 2011)

Do u have a male left? if you do i would like to get one how much would it be to get one male pup?
Please call and let me know 770-616-4498 thanks


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 14, 2011)

dylanengland said:


> Do u have a male left? if you do i would like to get one how much would it be to get one male pup?
> Please call and let me know 770-616-4498 thanks



Unfortunately we lost every one of the pups. I'll keep my ears open and let you know if I hear of anything though.
Im planning to breed my 2 red dogs when she comes in heat again.


----------

